# 1997 UrS6 Database is now open for submissions



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Trying to piece together a comprehensive list of the final days of the UrS6. I think the page speaks for itself, any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys.
http://members.shaw.ca/speedte....html


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

bump


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

new year bump


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

time for a bump methinks:biggrinsanta:


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

mine is a 96 Canadian i dont know if that counts


----------

